# Wanted in UK : fat bike frame and forks. 190/150



## TeeCee (Jan 7, 2021)

...190/150 through axle spacing, anything considered but no press fit BBs......

thanks


----------



## TeeCee (Jan 7, 2021)

Maybe not enough posts yet to PM?

what have you got?

TB


----------



## TeeCee (Jan 7, 2021)

Sorted thanks


----------

